# Taking Divas fishing looking public spots or what ever you can give



## BullinEstrogenSea!!! (Mar 26, 2017)

Hello all, I'm an avid fisherman traveling from my home state of Texas to the area and wanted to see if anyone had some good public numbers for offshore, near shore or bay fishing. I know how well these #'s are guarded so I know it's not something to ask. The only reason for asking, is I'm taking my 4 demon divas and the wife. (Yes, 5 females on the boat). Any help would be great and I'll be sure to post pictures of their catch on your profile for any info. We will be in town April 12-16. I prefer to stay in state waters with these girls but will go to where the fish are. Again, thank you for any help. 

Semper Fi,
The Gunny


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

FWC website


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/


----------



## BullinEstrogenSea!!! (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you, if you ever head to Galveston, TX just ask and I'll put you on fish!


----------



## BullinEstrogenSea!!! (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you, this was exactly what I was looking for! I downloaded it and moved it to my garmin. If you ever head to Galveston, Tx just say so and I can put you on what's biting.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

https://myescambia.com/docs/default...es-management/public-artificial-reef-list.pdf

There's a few newer ones listed here since my original posts..


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Strikelinescharts.com


----------



## BullinEstrogenSea!!! (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone! How deep are you catching mangos out there now?


----------

